# hrátky se slovy



## Linni

Tak mě napadlo, že bychom společně mohli seskládat (do nějakého seznamu) nějaké dobré (třeba známé) slovní hříčky... Úplně zbožňuju slovní humor.... 

Tady jsou některé, které znám já (mimochodem, několik jsem je četla v knize "Vtipná čeština" - nemám ji teď ale u sebe a nemůžu si vzpomenout na autora...):


 
Muž vyzve ženu k tanci:
Žena odpoví: "Jsem pohříchu unavena."
Na to muž reaguje: "I vy šibalko...."

(pohříchu znamená bohužel, každý si však představí porušení Desatera... (po hříchu))


 
Žena, která se přivdala na Moravu jde do obchodu koupit koště:
Prodavačka v obchodě: "Vyberte si metlu, která se vám podobá..."

na Moravě převažuje výraz "metla", což prý v Čechách ani neznají (nemohu posoudit) a "podobat se" má mj. v některých východních oblastech ČR a na Slovesnku význam "líbit se"


----------



## Jana337

Muž: "Slečno, mohu Vás svézt?"

Zní úplně stejně jako "svést". 

Dobrý nápad, Linni. 

Jana


----------



## Linni

Jana337 said:


> Muž: "Slečno, mohu Vás svézt?"
> 
> Zní úplně stejně jako "svést".
> 
> Dobrý nápad, Linni.
> 
> Jana


 
Jo, to mě taky napadlo, když jsem sledovala jeden film (je to dobrá hříčka)...
Bylo tam něco jako: 

 
"Můžete mě svézt v 5 ráno..."


----------



## Linni

tohle už nepatří mezi mé nejoblíběnější, ale je to taky dobré...

 
Kdyby se lidé tak často nespouštěli, nepotřebovali by se vytahovat.
(zároveň poslouží i jako filozofická myšlenka k zamyšlení )


 
(toto mám z filmu Průvodce ženatého muže, aspoň myslím)
"...ani stín podezření...ani náznak toho stínu... ani stín náznaku toho stínu..."
(muž zahýbá své manželce a ta jej (zatím) z ničeho nepodezřívá)


(tohle často používá moje dobrá kamarádka)
"Řežu se jak Husquarna..."



"mít na krku sedm krků"
 - mít na starosti sedm dětí


----------



## werrr

M. Kalousek měl kdysi půvabný výrok v televizi. Bylo to něco jako:
"Jednali jsme dlouho do noci, protože šlo o moc... _(dlouhá pomlka)_... tedy o mnoho."


----------



## Ayazid

Haha, ten poslední je opravdu dobrý. Asi se raději neměl opravovat, bylo by to upřímnější


----------



## Linni

(není z mé hlavy... http://blog.wuwej.net/2005/10/09/je-hrani-si-se-slovicky-ceska-specialita.html )


 
"Co budeme dělat?" "Nedělejte nic. Je neděle. Ta je k nedělání jako dělaná." (hra Štika k obědu)


 
"V dnešním světě je moc zla a jeho moc je velká" (Jiří Fiala, článek Unde malum, Vesmír).


 
Také anglická slova poskytují široké pole pro tvůrčí invenci, ať už zvukovou podobou nebo otrockým překladem, perfektně toho využil Zdeněk Zapletal v knize Andělé & Démoni. Místo show star píše "šoustár", místo mushroom "rozmačkané pokoje", místo sandwich "písečná čarodějnice"... Na internetu je hříček ještě více, znáte populárního "frikulína" (free-cool-in)? Ten už pronikl i do bulvárních časopisů.


----------



## Linni

Tohle je výborný článek: http://neviditelnypes.zpravy.cz/jaz...w-/p_zabava.asp?c=A070308_182606_p_zabava_wag


----------



## Linni

Toto prý byl titulek v novinách:
Praha na hrách vydělá (přivydělá si na olympijských hrách nebo si vydělá na luštěniny)


----------



## winpoj

Není to hříčka - spíš něco ve stylu té podobající se metly:

Jednou jsem nocoval u tetičky jedné kamarádky kdesi u Bruntálu. Večer mi teta říká, jestli nechci "zhlavec". Lekl jsem se, čím jsem tu dobrou ženu urazil, že mě chce pohlavkovat.
Teprve později se vyjasnilo, že mi nabízí polštář.


----------



## Linni

winpoj said:


> Není to hříčka - spíš něco ve stylu té podobající se metly:
> 
> Jednou jsem nocoval u tetičky jedné kamarádky kdesi u Bruntálu. Večer mi teta říká, jestli nechci "zhlavec". Lekl jsem se, čím jsem tu dobrou ženu urazil, že mě chce pohlavkovat.
> Teprve později se vyjasnilo, že mi nabízí polštář.


Mně by ani nenapadlo, že slovo zhlavec se zřejmě (pokud jsi ho neznal) používá jen na Moravě...

Někde jsem slyšela, že "*kokyno*" znamená na Ostravsku "hovno" (zatímco u nás znamená bonbon, pamlsek). Ptala jsem se na to kamarádky z Ostravy a ta mi řekla, že o tomto významu nikdy neslyšela... Ale třeba na tom druhém,"vedlejším" významu něco pravdy je...  Pak by také mohlo dojít k různým nedorozuměním .


----------

